

Tips for starting a student hacker group at school - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/starting-a-student-hacker-group/

======
rfurmani
4) Don't call it a hacker group if you want any support from the school ;-)

------
blackguardx
I helped start "The Case Project Club" at my school. We just changed the name
of the old battlebots club and kept all of the purchased equipment. It turns
out that battlebots sounds more cool that generic projects, because we ended
up getting less money from the student activity fund in the end.

The battlebots association was dropped because the show moved to england and
people just lost interest. The club roster dwindled down to one member, but
people started coming to our club room to work on projects with our equipment.
It was a natural change.

------
ekpyrotic
jmtame,

Thanks for the post. I found it interesting; however, your WP theme was
distracting. It looked as if the post was all in [quote][/quote] tags.

~~~
windsurfer
Looks fine in lynx. What browser are you using? ;)

